# Lot of horses maimed and killed in OK tornado



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If you have not heard, a HUGE tornado went through Moore, OK about 10 miles south of downtown OKC. 

Right now, the ME has confirmed 51 people dead, about half of them children pulled from the rubble of an elementary school that took a direct hit. They are still searching and that toll could double or more.

It also hit the Orr Family Farm. It is a petting farm / animal farm on the west side of Moore. It hosts that families and schools tours. I have heard it is (or was) a really neat place. They have reported that over 50 animals have been killed and many more will have to put down -- many of them horses.

I do not know if this photo will load, but if it does, it shows blocks and blocks of homes that are gone -- completely gone -- nothing but driveways and no houses.

Just thought I would let everyone know. Thoughts and prayers will be appreciated. The Red Cross is taking donations; they can be earmarked for the 'OK Tornado Victims'. Well over 1000 people have been completely displaced. It could reach as many as 5000 people or more. They just have no idea what the death toll may end up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is so tragic when Mother Nature unleashes her fury


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The horse community is coming together to help out the Orr family and others affected. People from all over the country are volunteering to house and treat horses for however long needed.

I love horse people, and my thoughts and prayers go out to everyone involved, or affected by the news coverage. It is a grim situation.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We dodged the bullet. One tornado went 20 miles south of us by Dickson. One went 20 miles north of us through Pauls Valley. And the big one went 50 or 60 miles north of us through Moore. Last night the big one went right across US Hwy 177 (the hwy that goes past our ranch) where it crosses I-40 just 60 miles north of us. It went 5 miles north of the big Shawnee Expo center. It was bad, but it hit tiny towns and rural areas. The Moore tornado went right through a city.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Glad you dodged the bullet. We dodged one yesterday. I wish Moore could have dodged it today.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Celestial Farms was hit, I think they reported 75-100 horses dead..


I created a Facebook Group "Oklahoma Disaster Equine Safe Havens", please share it out. I was stuck in traffic for two and half hours today (normaly a 20 minute drive) and there is no way for me to get to Moore to help. This is the only way I could think of..


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got word that my friend in Prague is fine as well as her horses. Also her mom in Shawnee is fine as well.

Wish others could've been as lucky;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So glad that you are checking in as unhurt. 

The Orr Family Farm is asking for help to evac animals, if any of you are able to do that. 


*Orr Family Farm Moore, OK is in desperate need of anyone who can help with horses! Over a hundred have been killed and many injured. If you have a trailer, medical supplies please they need your help! Especially Orr Family Farm at 14400 S. Western, OKC 73170. Tel 405-799-3276*


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

They have imposed martial law. No one in or out, even owners of horses in the area. That might change tomorrow.

ETA: This information coming from the Now or Never Horse Helpers FB page


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The tornado was about 10ish miles from our house. Completely destroyed my best friends dad house, leveled it to the ground. I work at the NRHA all the way up by the State Fair Grounds, and our power was flashing like crazy. One the employees who is away on a cruise, her house was also leveled.

It's amazing how much Oklahoman's come together. There miles of cars outside of the News 9 station to donate whatever they can. Chesapeake Energy just pledged $1million dollars to the Red Cross to help in the relief efforts. So many people are trying to get down there to help in any way they can.

The May 3rd tornado hit my school growing up and just barely missed our neighborhood. It still has a big impact on people. Tornadoes are something Oklahomans have come to live with. I really wish they made it mandatory for schools to have IN GROUND shelters...a desk or a bathroom door is not going to protect you from an EF5..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the first I heard of this. I was not in contact of news broadcasts. How terrible! I am pretty stunned. To have your horse there one minute, then ripped off its' foundations the next is just unimaginable. How awful and scary . Makes me just shiver. Cherie, I am glad you are ok. you are so lucky, and so sad that others were not so lucky.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I just heard about this also and prayers are with those affected by this.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am contributing money and since I have moved 14 of my own horses closer to Dallas I might be able to take a few at the farm.
My vet there is a personal friend so if there are horses that are injured yet need a place to recover in a pasture enviroment I can help. 
Anyone know of someone that needs a place for their horses let me know by PM. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Any news about the mustangs being held at the Pauls Valley facility? Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sent you a pm, there's a FB page, Search for 'Horse Evacuations East', I linked it to you, but putting it here too incase anyone else can help.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Cherie so glad to hear you guys are ok.

My prayers are with these people and poor animals.
I'll be seeing what best way I can help. Wish we weren't so booked.

If you want to help (the people) go donate blood guys, there is always a need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

My thoughts are with everyone involved. It is awful, I just saw it on the news here in Australia


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Cherie so glad to hear that you are ok. Thanks for letting us know about the situation with the animals. My prayers are with all affected. Some of us have had really close calls with tornadoes this season, and while I am always relieved to be spared, it is still heartbreaking when others are not.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Update from here: good friend lost all of her horses but one. This horse is a fighter, they almost lost him last year from colic surgery, he needs prayers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Prayers! Is there anything else we can do for your friend?


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in okc, dang that storm was scary!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not sure. The area is on lock down due to so many people trying to get in to help. He is currently in the vets office. I know she is in need of boxes to put everything in..

Here are some photos of him...He is the black Morgan with the little girl. The other horses (three of them), one of which was her daughters pony that she had gotten for Christmas, had to be euthanized as they would not survive their injuries. It's all so heart breaking..


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Just let her know we are pulling for her and her horse and everyone else affected. If you hear of anything we can do, let us know.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Dreamcatcher, I have yet to see her post and am starting to worry. Shalom


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians? She posted in another thread a few minutes ago.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Has anyone heard from Dreamcatcher, I have yet to see her post and am starting to worry. Shalom


Hopefully it's as simple as her power is out.

Prayers to everyone affected. :-(


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks I was hoping for good news. 
I know she is in Oklahoma. Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Mango, I am so sorry for your friend. Please let us know if we can do anything to help.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Has anyone heard from Dreamcatcher, I have yet to see her post and am starting to worry. Shalom


Hay DB, and everyone else, I'm good. We were about 20 miles north of the tornado that hit Carney on Sunday, so close enough to pay attention but not enough to freak out. They got levelled and had a fatality there. Then Moore is about 70 mi. south of me, so got lots of rain, wind and lightning but no tornadoes, Praise God! 

Folks in Moore are beyond devastated. I'm so glad the death toll is less than what they originally reported, but 24 is way MORE than enough. All the horses and livestock........OH MY, it's horrible. 

One of mine got silly on Monday and decided she'd rather be outside in the rain than in the barn with the metal roof......until her butt got peppered by dime sized hail. Decided her stall was actually JUST the place she wanted to be. :lol:

I'm looking into seeing if anyone needs board for their horses because of losing a barn or place to board but since I'm 70 miles north, I'm pretty sure they'll find someplace much closer. I know I would not want my horses that far away, especially right after something as traumatic as this storm was.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Dreamcatcher, look on FB for 
*Horse Evacuations East*



it's a group organizing evacs for effected horses.


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

This is a horrible desaster poor horses i saw a pic on bhw of a donkey who lost one of his ears god bless him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Dreamcatcher, look on FB for
> *Horse Evacuations East*
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a neanderthal Alex, I don't Facebook. I gave Moore PD my info to give to anyone who might need it.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Glad that you are OK Dreamcatcher.
My brother and I are going to send some round bales north to OK.
Livestock owners have lost pastures and fencing due to the storm.
If anyone knows of a place accepting hay for distribution PM me please.
We might be able to send about 40-50 round bales north. 
Another thing.
Has anyone fostered a horse from a disaster and what type of legal agreement was needed to ensure both parties were not taken advantage of?
What is the normal length of time for a foster horse to live at another location?
I am trying to work with my lawyer . Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm a neanderthal Alex, I don't Facebook. I gave Moore PD my info to give to anyone who might need it.



How is that possible!!! :lol:
I looked through their FB page, and it would seem lots of people are offering help. 
Maybe another place to register your willingness to help is here: 
*Lost animals: *If you find displaced animals, you can take them to the Animal Resource Center at 7949 S. I-35 Service Rd. (405) 604-2892. They are also offering displaced people shelter for the night as well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Glad that you are OK Dreamcatcher.
> My brother and I are going to send some round bales north to OK.
> Livestock owners have lost pastures and fencing due to the storm.
> If anyone knows of a place accepting hay for distribution PM me please.
> ...


I would think that you'd set up a normal board agreement, with the stipulation that you will feed the animal and do daily care for free (if that's your intent) for a specified amount of time. I'd spell out that while I was willing to do wound care and administer meds, all vet, prescription and supply costs would remain the owners. After a certain amount of time, then it would revert to strictly board for a fee. Some of these folks may need to board out for a long time until they can rebuild or move, IF they have insurance. I'd be very careful to spell out what I was willing to do, and what I was NOT willing to do, i.e. transport the horse back to OK to see the owner's vet, they'd have to find one or let you find one local to you and set up payment arrangements with that vet. 

As for the round bales, if you contact Moore Animal Control, they could probably point you in the right direction:

The City of Moore Animal Control Department will collect information on lost and found pets. Please call Animal Control at (405) 793-5190 for more information.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am willing to help and maybe even foster some horses.
I am cautious about accepting any horses and think we all need to be if we take on the task.
These horses may not be in good mental or physical condition. The cost of moving them and the care might be more than one expects.
also I am 150 miles south of Moore and the owners might find it too costly to retrieve or care for an animal so far away. Out of sight out of mind mentality.
Any input from those that have fostered before would be appreciated. Shalom


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I am also likely too far away to help with housing, but I am waiting for a call back from the folks at OSU regarding how to donate money to them to defray costs. I will share that information when I receive it for those that want it. I just feel more comfortable getting it directly to those who could benefit most.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My brother and I have discussed this and hay might be the best thing we can do for the livestock owners.
If OSU is accepting donations and will distribute the hay thats great.
We can donate about 50 round bales of last years hay. I know that is not a lot but we must ensure that we keep a good supply for our own cattle and horses. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> We can donate about 50 round bales of last years hay. I know that is not a lot but we must ensure that we keep a good supply for our own cattle and horses. Shalom


Just remember that when all you have left is the clothes on your back, and that may or may not include shoes on your feet, that ANYTHING is a lot. 50 bales may not seem like much to you DB, but to someone with none even 1 or 2 bales could make the difference between being able to keep going and having to go to auction. 

Since this was such total devastation, if you can do 50 bales now and maybe some more after this years cutting (s), that could make or break someone too. It's all a matter of perspective. 

Thanks for caring, y'all! I know that in itself will mean a lot to the survivors. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

In my mind, even ten bales is beyond generous. Speaking as someone who has been up nights worrying about where I would get more hay, it ALL helps. Bless you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

If you want to donate to OSU's vet hospital, here is a link. OSU Animal Relief Fund


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

That's horrible for the not only the animals but, also the entire town of Moore. It's a terrible tragedy that happened to this town. 

On a side note, there was a one and one-trillion chance of the town being hit by an EF-4 Tornado or higher twice in 14 years… I guess odds don't really matter…


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Another good story about a horse surviving

AQHA: A Tornado Survivor


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I was at Orr Family Farm yesterday volunteering with cleanup. I'm happy to report that a lot of their ponies and goats survived, and a horse in their front pasture also survived. For all the devastation in the area, there are a lot of wonderful survival stories coming out of this horrible event--human and equine both.

A huge thank you to all of those who are helping Oklahoma through prayer and donation. Oklahomans are strong with a long streak of tenacity, but knowing that others are helping us dig out means so much.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

A family from my town lost their 4yr old and 6mo old children it is extremely heartbreaking to read all the articles and see the pictures of destruction I couldn't imagine actually being a part of it. Prays from me, my photographer is putting together a special shoot or a few to donate out there as well I wish everyone the best of luck recovering loved ones and rebuilding.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

This just breaks my heart. I am so sorry for those affected by this disaster, more sorry for the animals. When a disaster like this happens that is all I can think of, the poor animals and the terror they must be experiencing.

I often wonder why people have livestock in those areas, what are you supposed to do if a big tornado comes? I'm not criticizing, I just don't understand. If you are on less than 640 acres (just figuring for a sq mile) and a mile-wide tornado comes at you, there's nothing you can do. That makes me feel so helpless. Is it true you are supposed to just open the gate and let them run? They might get hit by a car endangering other people on top of it.

I had one come close here in AL. I didn't know that tornadoes even happened here. All I could think about were my babies outside getting pelted with hail. They wouldn't stand in the barn because it was so loud. Complete helplessness.

Anyway, just sharing my thoughts. Again, you all have my condolences.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Shawneen said:


> This just breaks my heart. I am so sorry for those affected by this disaster, more sorry for the animals. When a disaster like this happens that is all I can think of, the poor animals and the terror they must be experiencing.
> 
> I often wonder why people have livestock in those areas, what are you supposed to do if a big tornado comes? I'm not criticizing, I just don't understand. If you are on less than 640 acres (just figuring for a sq mile) and a mile-wide tornado comes at you, there's nothing you can do. That makes me feel so helpless. Is it true you are supposed to just open the gate and let them run? They might get hit by a car endangering other people on top of it.
> 
> ...


Oklahoma is very much an agriculture state. Many people have livestock--it's their livelihood. Tornadoes happen here, but these big ones don't happen every day. Believe it or not, this is a wonderful state, and I'm so proud to call it my home.

If you're talking about why people have livestock in Moore and southwest OKC where the tornado hit, it's because there are still MANY farms and stables and horse properties, both large and small. This area has seen incredible growth in the last 10 years. Ten years ago most of what was destroyed didn't even exist. The people with livestock are slowly being pushed out of the area, but again: It's an agriculture state. They will never leave.

I'm sure you didn't mean it this way, but please know that your comment was very offensive to me. I can't think of many people who have 640 acres ANYWHERE, let alone Oklahoma. Does that mean that all of us who live in areas where there are tornadoes (which would include a large portion of the US) and don't have our animals on over 640 acres are endangering their lives? I don't understand why you would say something like that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shawneen said:


> I often wonder why people have livestock in those areas, what are you supposed to do if a big tornado comes?


A lot of it boils down to: God's Will. 

I certainly don't own a mile section and I have livestock, horses, chickens and barn cats. The only animals that will be able to go into the storm shelter will be the dogs. 

I depend on the Storm Chasers and the NOAA weather radio to give me lots of advance warning before something like that tornado hits me. I knew at 2 pm that something BIG was brewing over Moore because I was watching the wall to wall storm coverage on TV. At 2:05 I went out to finish picking stalls, lay dinner, fill waters and bring in my animals. I carried my NOAA weather radio with me so I would know if anything started heading my way. At 2:45 when the tornado touched down near Newcastle, I started to hustle a little more. By the time the wind and rain had really started to get close I was dumping my last load of manure and calling in the last 4 horses. We got into the barn just as the squall really hit and it got noisy because of the hail. Because of the NOAA weather radio keeping me weather aware that day, not one single chicken or horse got pelted with hail or even really got wet. I got the wettest because I chose not to weather the whole storm in the barn. 

Now, I'm 70 miles north of Moore, so was never in danger from THAT tornado. If I had lived in Moore, I would have done exactly what I did but maybe a little earlier because the news had been watching that storm for quite a while, it cycled up and cycled down several times, before it turned into a full on tornado. Even when it became a tornado it wasn't nearly as big as it finally grew, there was no way to tell what it was going to end up as, until it did. 

You do what you can, you pray and give it to God. It's all you CAN do. If the tornado had been coming straight at us, I'd have taken some livestock paint and put my phone # on each horse, that's the only other thing that can be done, so you can be notified where to come get them if the survive and get loose. 

97% of the time, the tornado will miss you, heck maybe even 99.9% of the time. Most of the time, you'll get hit by a bus before you'd get hit by a tornado. It's just when you do, it's pretty awful.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Got to love the internet, someone will always be offended and/or take something the wrong way. Heymckate, I did not mean that you should have a mile stretch of land. That would be ridiculous. I was merely using that as an example of how wide a good sized tornado is. Unless your property was bigger, there would be no way for your animals to escape it if it were coming for you - emphasizing the "OMG, I would be so scared out of my mind and wouldn't know what to do" factor. Sorry if it came out wrong.

Thank you Pat, it makes sense what you say. I am sure people raised in the area have adapted to keeping the weather news on hand and are much more in tune with what to watch for etc.
I am paranoid every time it starts thundering here now, and I only had a near-miss. If I lived there I would lose my marbles.

I appreciate your insight


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shawneen said:


> I am sure people raised in the area have adapted to keeping the weather news on hand and are much more in tune with what to watch for etc.
> I am paranoid every time it starts thundering here now, and I only had a near-miss. If I lived there I would lose my marbles.
> 
> I appreciate your insight


It's all in what you're used to. I used to live in So. Cal. and grew up used to earthquakes and wildfires. My family was from OK, so when I came to visit every year, I learned to keep my eyes open for tornado activity. I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather deal with a tornado or the threat of one rather than earthquakes and wildfires. Tornadoes hit you much more rarely and there's usually a LOT more lead time to get your act together or to get it out of town. 

I forget if it was the big Norwalk quake in CA or if it was the Landers quake, but a lady got so freaked out she left CA and went back to FL where she was from. She landed in FL just in time to have Hurricane Andrew tear up unholy Hayell in Florida. She came back to CA. Perspective, that's all it is.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

I found this video, so terribly sad.

Pat I know exactly what you mean, the grass is always greener. I am from the Sacramento area but I never really had either, earthquakes or wildfires. I am what you would call a weather wimp maybe?

I wish you and all others in those twister-prone areas calm skies and happy trails


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

That vet in the video is my horse's vet. What they're doing to help the horses is amazing.

Shawneen, I'm sorry. I know you didn't mean to offend anyone; I think my emotions are still just a little bit raw over everything that has happened. I'm starting to get defensive--we've had so many people say, "Why would you ever live THERE?" The only answer I can provide to that question is that it's home. And I bet my friend who just lost her second home on the same property to tornadoes 14 years apart would say something similar.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

heymckate said:


> That vet in the video is my horse's vet. What they're doing to help the horses is amazing.
> 
> Shawneen, I'm sorry. I know you didn't mean to offend anyone; I think my emotions are still just a little bit raw over everything that has happened. I'm starting to get defensive--we've had so many people say, "Why would you ever live THERE?" The only answer I can provide to that question is that it's home. And I bet my friend who just lost her second home on the same property to tornadoes 14 years apart would say something similar.


It's home. There's no pollution. People don't live on top of each other. Sneeze in the store and people stop what they're doing, LOOK at you and say, "God Bless you, Hun.", lose your 2nd house in 14 years and everyone for miles around will come help you go through what's left to find your memories and anything usable. 

People in this state are AMAZING. They are some of the kindest, most generous folks I've ever met. They're tough. Knock 'em down, take 'em down to dirt and they get up, dust off and start pulling it back together. One lady was interviewed right after she lost her beauty salon. She was crying and saying she didn't know how she'd go on, she'd lost her living. The reporter asked her, "Are you FROM here?" and she paused a second and said, "Yes, I'm tough enough to go on. I'll rebuild, I'm an OKIE.". That pretty much says all you need to say. 

Folks around here are resourceful. They may not have the tool they need at the moment, but they will find a way to get the job done. I was at an auction a few years ago and an older gent had bought a trailer load of hay. He discovered he had a flat AFTER he'd loaded a couple hundred bales of hay. He also discovered he didn't have his jack. Well, he found some cinder blocks and old tire rims laying around and worked them under that trailer and got it "jacked" up so he could pull that tire and go get it fixed. I'd have been standing there wringing my hands and completely without a CLUE what to do. He just got it done. 

Yeah, it's home.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I live in Kansas, but I will second what Dreamcatcher said. I'm twenty miles from the OK line, so I have lots of experience with Okies and Kansans. When disaster strikes, people step up. Neighbors take care of each other. In a situation like the Moore and Shawnee tornadoes, your "neighbors" might be people you've never met from three or four hundred miles away. But they step up to help, because we all know that others would do the same for us.

Tornado alley has wonderful farmland and grazing land. Farming and ranching is a way of life, so much so that even people in the cities know a great deal about it. Our schools are on a slightly different schedule than other parts of the country to accommodate farming. Wheat harvest usually starts the first week of June, so our kids get out before Memorial Day. 

I've seen a lot of the country, and I don't think you could pay me to live anywhere else, tornadoes or not.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't understand the "why do you live there?" mentality. 

I live on the east coast so I get pounded by hurricanes every year. I used to live in the prairies, we got tornadoes and winters unlike any winter I have ever seen before. I lived on the west coast and got pounded by rain and a few earthquakes. 

So tell me, where are you supposed to live that will hide you from all deadly weather?

The Ok tornado has been heart breaking. Families have lost everything, but the spirit that these people hold is remarkable. They all band together and help each other rebuild and pull together. I have been praying for those effected by this awful event. My work is actually donating parts of sales to the victims.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

So tell me, where are you supposed to live that will hide you from all deadly weather?



michigan. --wink--
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> So tell me, where are you supposed to live that will hide you from all deadly weather?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear they have really BIG predatory mosquitos though.....:lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Today's forecast is a perfect example of how much lead time it's possible to get on these storms. The noon weather says that today we may get some fairly severe storms along the dry line, which is on the Texas/OK border in the TX panhandle. The storms will weaken as they move east, so no real threat where I am in Central OK. By WEDS & THURS the threat of severe weather (Hail, Thunderstorms, lightning, tornadoes) goes up quite a bit. 

So today, I'll walk around and glance at the sky periodically. Tomorrow afternoon as things heat up, I'll look a little more often. On Weds, by the noon weather, I'll listen up real close and look at the sky a lot. On Thursday, even more. Chances are we'll get rain at the worst, but I'll be aware all week that something could happen and on those days where the threat is highest, I'll keep the critters closer than usual in case we need to take precautions. And, of course, I'll be praying that nothing bad happens. But I'll tend the vegetables, horses, chickens and housework just like I always do. I'll just pay a little closer attention to the weather.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> I don't understand the "why do you live there?" mentality.


I can only speak for myself, and I don't mean it in a derogatory way really. It just comes from the fear that I imagine I would be in if something like that were to happen to me. The though of living in paranoia every time the wind starts to blow. The helplessness that you would feel knowing your four-legged babies outside having to go through who knows what.
I think we, who don't live there, only see the aftermath of these disasters and we don't get to see the beauty of "home" on a day to day basis so it strikes fear in everyone. 

I do get it, it's just part of life. Adapt and overcome.
You guys will be in my thoughts to get through this week safely.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shawneen said:


> I can only speak for myself, and I don't mean it in a derogatory way really. It just comes from the fear that I imagine I would be in if something like that were to happen to me. The though of living in paranoia every time the wind starts to blow. The helplessness that you would feel knowing your four-legged babies outside having to go through who knows what.
> I think we, who don't live there, only see the aftermath of these disasters and we don't get to see the beauty of "home" on a day to day basis so it strikes fear in everyone.
> 
> I do get it, it's just part of life. Adapt and overcome.
> You guys will be in my thoughts to get through this week safely.


I see you live in Alabama. Do you live near the coast? Now THAT would put the fear of God in me......open water, big waves, flooding.....YIKES!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I see you live in Alabama. Do you live near the coast? Now THAT would put the fear of God in me......open water, big waves, flooding.....YIKES!


Speaking from experience. I have way more fear living on the coast with hurricanes then I did living in the prairies with tornadoes. I live here though because my family is here, my fiance is here, my fiances family is here(who I love dearly) and this is just "home". 

Do I shake in fear when hurricane season comes rolling in? Yep! And I am not even in an area that gets the full impact of hurricane season, I am an hour away from coastline. We get the tail of them but its enough there is damage.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I came here because I had to for Uncle Sam. Like I said before I didn't even know that tornadoes occured here. What a surprise that was! I thought they were more of a mid-western thing. I am about 4 hours from the Atlantic and 4 hours from the Gulf. Not near enough for me to really be afraid of that. I do hate it here and I had wanted to move to Missouri. I still WANT to but I am not sure if I will just because of the twister factor.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shawneen said:


> I came here because I had to for Uncle Sam. Like I said before I didn't even know that tornadoes occured here. What a surprise that was! I thought they were more of a mid-western thing. I am about 4 hours from the Atlantic and 4 hours from the Gulf. Not near enough for me to really be afraid of that. I do hate it here and I had wanted to move to Missouri. I still WANT to but I am not sure if I will just because of the twister factor.


Like I said before, you're more likely to get hit by a bus or to step out the open door of a plane at altitude than you are to get hit by a big tornado. Even here, where we get some monsters, we don't get those EF4's and EF5's all THAT often. The rest is mostly hail damage and broken branches. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Shawnee I have lived in Texas for most of my life.
I have yet to experience a tornado and even if I did I would not move.
Here in Texas we make a lot of jokes about Oklahoma.
The people there remind me of texans. they are polite, kind, hardy , and brave.
This recent disaster highlights the positive qualities of the people in that state.
Just dont tell any Texans I posted this. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Shawnee I have lived in Texas for most of my life.
> I have yet to experience a tornado and even if I did I would not move.
> Here in Texas we make a lot of jokes about Oklahoma.
> The people there remind me of texans. they are polite, kind, hardy , and brave.
> ...


DB don't worry about it. We're so much like Texans because Texas' real name is Baja Oklahoma. Shalom y'all! :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher just remember we gave Oklahoma and a part of Colorado to the US way back in the 1800's. We couldnt keep all this paradise to ourselves without appearing greedy ya know. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SNORT, yeah right, Kaff Kaff........


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Shawnee I have lived in Texas for most of my life.
> I have yet to experience a tornado and even if I did I would not move.
> Here in Texas we make a lot of jokes about Oklahoma.
> The people there remind me of texans. they are polite, kind, hardy , and brave.
> ...


DBA, you are SO busted :twisted:

Oklahoma does have some beautiful areas. I've gone up there many times to rent a cabin in one of the state parks to go on long day hikes.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> DB don't worry about it. We're so much like Texans because Texas' real name is Baja Oklahoma. Shalom y'all! :lol:


DBA look what you have started! Baja Oklahoma? What???


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Dreamcatcher just remember we gave Oklahoma and a part of Colorado to the US way back in the 1800's. We couldnt keep all this paradise to ourselves without appearing greedy ya know. Shalom


Hey us Brits, gave you your whole country back in the 1800's. You are welcome. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

AlexS we won Texas and the Oklahoma part from Mexico. Its the only State that was its own republic. Shalom


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

More are comin. Multiple vortex tornado on the ground in El Reno, about 20 miles west of me.

Stay safe Okies!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Be safe El Reno! They just called for Stillwater to take tornado precautions, so I'm headed down to the "Fraidy Hole" til they give us an all clear.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

All clear in Stilly and mostly everything is still standing. Lost some big old branches and got the back blown out of a small barn but otherwise, we're pretty good. 

You know it's scary when my HUBBY suggests going down the hole. He always wants to stay above ground and watch the storms. Musta been something to do with the trees bending over sideways.......

Say a prayer for Moore, they're dead in the sights of another tornado!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oh no! Glad you're okay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

DCA, glad to hear that you're all clear.

Has anyone heard from Mango? Hoping she's just without power right now and nothing worse.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Watching KFOR. Looks like a large part of OKC is having issues with wind, power, and flooding. Hoping everything and everyone is okay. And that the tornado that was in Moore was just a funnel. (Hey, a girl can hope!)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is when I truly appreciate Alberta. 

Any news from Mango or Faceman?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> This is when I truly appreciate Alberta.
> 
> Any news from Mango or Faceman?


Haven't heard from anyone else yet. They're still catching HAYELL down south where Mango, Cherie and a couple others are. I don't know if Missouri and Arkansas are catching it too, though I suspect they are. 

We got a better look at the little barn where I thought we'd just lost the back wall. It's a write off, had debris all the way to the back property line. DAYUM! It's just a little 2 stall'er but it was handy for moms and foals, stallions, isolation, just a good little old barn. Thank God for insurance. 

Lost a couple of our BIG OLD trees, but that's not too surprising, the drought has been rough on them. Gonna be doing some serious clean up this weekend. 

All the critters and all the peeps is alive and well, so that's what really counts anyhow!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Dreamcatcher, if you need some clean up help, let me know. I'm a couple hours north of OKC.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

aforred said:


> Dreamcatcher, if you need some clean up help, let me know. I'm a couple hours north of OKC.


Thanks Aforred, that's is very sweet of you too offer. I gotta have a good look around the property tomorrow, that's all I saw on a quick run around between storms. Good news is, Fraidy Hole is very secure and QUIET, I couldn't hear a bit of the storm once we got down there. Before that, in the house? OMG, it sounded like the whole thing was coming down. 

I went out just before everything went to Hayell and took some pics that I'll get up tomorrow. Hopefully it will show how black and green the sky was, it was pretty freaky lookin'.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks all, I'm fine. The storms came scary close to our house. We were actually about to leave for a horseshow when they starte rolling in, so instead we had to leave our home and horses and take shelter south in Tuttle. The storm caught up with us however, and tried to take my s10 off the road. Didn't get back home till 9ish, and my parrots cage (I felt so bad, I had set it on the porch so he could get some air and the storm came up so fast we forgot to put him inside) was thrown 20 feet and the bottom of the cage had him pinned down. He's okay though!!

My boyfriend (thank god!) beat me to the house to check on my horses. I sprinted into the rain to see if they were okay when he said "is your gate supposed to be open?" The words no horse owner wants to hear during a tornadic storm....

I remember praying to God while bunkered in Tuttle to keep my boyfriends house (they said his street addresses on the radio), my horses, and ourselves safe. God must have heard me, the horses were bunkered down no more than 20 yards away from the wide open gate...they stayed in the shed the whole storm. Little Dusty came running out in the pouring rain to see me, then ran back to the shed. My boyfriend and his friend were clear in the back pasture frantically looking for them when they heard me screaming for joy. We regained electricity about 10 minutes after we got home. So thankful...

We are all safe, our horses are safe, and we made it to the show the next morning (priorities! Lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

God is indeed GOOD, Mango! 

Here's a link to some pics from my place up in Stillwater.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/may-31-storm-pics-ok-205441/


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Here's an interview with Dr. Wiley that aired yesterday.

OKC Tornado: Interview with Dr. Michael Wiley | HRTV.com


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for posting that link aforred. It reminds of what is still happening in OK. It isn't on the news anymore and we tend to go on and forget about it. These poor people still need help.


----------

